# مرور سريع على بعض الختراعات في المانيا.



## kalimooo (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مرور سريع على بعض الاختراعات في المانيا.*

*:t9:أحذية رياضية: "أديداس 1" هو اسم أول حذاء رياضي قادر على التفكير. من خلال شرائح إلكترونية دقيقة يستطيع هذا الحذاء التأقلم مع مختلف الشروط أثناء الجري. حيث يقوم حساس ومغناطيس بتحسس طبيعة ومواصفات الأرض وقومان بشكل مستمر وبمرونة عالية بتعديل قوة الضغط لتصبح في حدها الأمثل. النتيجة: راحة في الجري، لا يوفرها أي حذاء آخر.
*  
www.adidas.de
* رجل آلي للتنظيف: ضغطة زر كافية، تقوم بعدها المكنسة الآلية (روبوت) التي لا يتجاوز طولها 28 سم بتنظيف الشقة. أرجل الكراسي والعتبات المرتفعة لا تعيق عمل هذه المكنسة: بفضل حساساتها البصرية تتجنب مكنسة شركة "كيرشر" كافة العبقات وتجد الأوساخ، حتى لو كانت تحت الكنبة. وعندما تفرغ البطارية يتجه "الرجل الآلي" إلى محطة الشحن تلقائيا، لكي "يعبئ" طاقة جديدة.
* www.kaercher.de
*
رجل آلي للاستخدامات الصناعية: سواء في صناعة السيارات، أو رفع وتصفيف البضائع، أو صهر وصب المعادن، الرجال الآليون من شركة "كوكا" يستطيعون عمل كل شيء تقريبا. والآن يظهرون قابلية للتعاون والعمل بروح الفريق الواحد. فبفضل حساساتهم الجديدة يستطيعون استبيان ما إذا تدخل أحد في مجال عملهم ويقومون بتفادي الخطأ الناجم عن هذا. وعندما يلامسون أي *إنسان، يتوقفون فورا عن العمل.
 www.kuka.de
*
طاقة مستمدة من الرياح: منذ مطلع 2005 تقوم شركة "ريباور سيستيمس" ببناء أكبر مراوح لإنتاج الطاقة من قوة الرياح في العالم، تصل استطاعتها إلى 5 ميغاواط وقطر دوارنها إلى 126 مترا. رقم قياسي تحققه مروحة واحدة من طراز "5M"، حيث تنتج طاقة كافية لتغطية احتياجات 4500 أسرة مؤلفة من 3 أشخاص، لعام كامل.
* www.repower.de
*
سخان تدفئة يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية: توفير في استهلاك الطاقة يصل إلى 50%، وتخفيض كبير للغاز العادم: هذه الثورة في عالم التدفئة تدعى "سولفيس ماكس" ويعود الفضل في تطويرها لسولفيس المتخصص في أمور الطاقة الشمسية، من ولاية نيدر زاكسن. الفكرة: يتألف الجهاز من سخان يجمع بين خلايا تخزين الطاقة الشمسية والعمل بالغاز أو المازوت (زيت التدفئة). وهكذا يتم استخدام الطاقة الشمسية ليس في تسخين الماء فقط، ولكن أيضا في التدفئة.
* www.solvis.de
*
خلايا شمسية: رغم تأسيسها في العام 1999، تنتمي شركة "Q-Cells" في شرق ألمانيا إلى أكبر خمسة منتجين للخلايا الشمسية في العالم اليوم. ويعود الفضل في ذلك إلى اختراعاتها وتطويراتها المبتكرة، مثل Q8 على سبيل المثال. وهي خلايا كريستالية متنوعة عالية الاستطاعة بدأ إنتاجها في العام 2005. وهي تنتج استطاعة تزيد بمعدل 81% عن الخلايا الشمسية المعروفة حتى الآن.
* www.qcells.de
*
خلايا حيوية متنقلة كمادة احتراق: بإمكان خلايا الاحتراق الحيوية التي طورتها ماسترفليكس إنتاج طاقة تتراوح بين 50 و250 واط. وهي طاقة كافية لتشغيل كومبيوتر محمول (نقال) لمدة أيام دون الحاجة إلى شحنه بالكهرباء. وعلى عتبة الإنتاج تقف حاليا دراجة ثلاثية العجلات يمكن استخدامها في نقل الحمولات الصغيرة.
* www.masterflex.de*

جهاز أشعة رونتغن: جهاز "ستراتون" الجديد لأشعة رونتغن العالي القدرة الذي تنتجه شركة سيمنز يعتبره الأطباء من كافة أنحاء العالم قفزة هائلة نحو الأمام. ويساعد الجهاز بشكل خاص الأطباء لدى فحص القلب بالطرق الشعاعية على الوصول إلى تشخيص أسرع وأسرع دقة.

*  www.siemens.de*
أجهزة تدفئة في الجدار: وداعا لمراجل التدفئة المركزية في قبو البناء. فأجهزة التدفئة الجديدة من طراز إيكوتك من شركة فيالانت يمكن تركيبها في زاوية صغيرة داخل الشقة أو في العلية. المرجل الصغير ليس اقتصاديا فحسب، ولكنه ذكي أيضا: فعندما تستشعر الحساسات أية مشكلة، يتم استدعاء الفني تلقائيا عن طريق الإنترنت.
* www.viallant.de*

أشعة ليزر طبية: في كل مرة يتم فيها في أحد المستشفيات عبر العالم تفتيت حصى الكلية بالأشعة أو معالجة قرنية العين بالليزر أو التخلص من وشم ما بالأشعة أيضا، فإن التقنية الألمانية تلعب دورها. تقنية الليزر القادمة من شركة وافلايت تحقق أرقاما قياسية في التصدير. الشركة التي تتخذ من مدينة إرلانغن موطنا لها قدمت في أيار/مايو 2005 أحدث اختراعاتها: أسرع جهاز ليزر للعيون في العالم، يتيح تصحيح الخطأ في البصر بشكل أدق وأسرع.

*  www.wavelight.de*
كاميرات الأفلام: مدينة ميونيخ هي "قلعة الأوسكار الألمانية". فقد حصدت شركة أرنولد وريشتر (اختصارا آري) الجائزة التقنية 12 مرة. ولولا كاميراتها الرقمية (ديجيتال) وناسخات الأفلام (سكانر) التي تنتجها، لما كان بالإمكان إنجازات عظيمة مثل "ماتريكس" و "سيد الحلبة".

*  www.arri.de*
تقنيات طبية: "C-Leg" (رجل سي) تمنح لمن أصيب ببتر ساقه حياة جديدة. الساق الصناعية الأولى التي تعمل من خلال شرائح إلكترونية دقيقة والتي تنتجها شركة أوتو بوك هيلثكير تتيح تحكم كامل وتمكن حتى من ركوب الدراجة.
* www.ottobock.de
*
أنسجة تقنية: لا يقدم كريستو على أي عمل من دون منسوجات تحمل مهر "صنع في ألمانيا". الفنان الشهير في عالم "كشف الأغطية" يعتمد على أقمشة شركة النسيج الألمانية شيلغن الشديدة المقاومة لتقلبات الطقس والعوامل الجوية. وفي عمله الفني الأخير "البوابات" في نيويورك استخدم 104000 مترا مربعا من قماش برتقالي اللون معد بطريقة خاصة يحمل صفة "صنع في ألمانيا"، ليسحر به حديقة سنترال بارك الشهيرة.

*  www.schilgen.de
*


إبداع رقمي (ديجيتال): كيف تتمكن الكاميرات فجأة من السمع وتستطيع تنظيم الحركة الكثيفة في مرفأ هامبورغ
القياس البيولوجي (بيومتري): شركة لوفتهانزا تتبنى قريبا نظام الأمان المعتمد على بصمات الأصابع. في العام 2006 تنوي الشركة استخدام التقنية البيولوجية في عمليات تسليم أمتعة المسافرين. حيث يقوم جهاز قارئ (سكانر) بالتعرف إلى بصمة يد المسافر لدى تسليم الأمتعة، ثم يتعرف عليه من جديد لدى صعوده إلى الطائرة.
* www.siemens.de
*
غازات طبية: عند الحاجة للإسراع في عملية الحقن، يساعد مزيج غازي من شركة ليندة يدعى إينوماكس. فعند المواليد الجدد الذين يعانون الضغط العالي في الرئة يكون لكل ثانية من الزمن ثمن باهظ. بفضل مزيج النتروجين الأحادي الأكسدة يمكن إتمام عملية الحقن بشكل أسرع وإنقاذ الرئتين بشكل أضمن.
* www.linde.de
*
تقنية MP3: بفضل تقنية MP3 يتمكن المزيد من هواة الراديو عبر العالم من استقبال القنوات الإذاعية بشكل متزايد عن طريق الإنترنت. في عام 1987 وفي معهد أبحاث فراونهوفر في إرلانغن تمكن فريق بقيادة كارلهاينس براندنبورغ لأول مرة من تخزين المعلومات المسموعة باستخدام هذه التقنية الجديدة.
* www.fraunhofer.de
*
كريستال سائل: بفضل المزيج الكرسيتالي الذي ابتكرته شركة ميرك الكيميائية قبل سنتين يمكن الآن مشاهدة التلفزيون بصور أكثر وضوحا ودقة وعلى شاشات مسطحة. الباحثون والباحثات في الشركة العالمية الرائدة في مدينة دارمشتات معروفون بأفكارهم وابتكاراتهم السباقة. وقد سجلوا أكثر من 2500 براءة اختراع فيما يتعلق بالكريستال السائل.

*  www.merck.de*
متجر المستقبل: عربة التسوق التي تحمل لائحة المشتريات اللازمة، رفوف المتاجر التي تطلب ملأها تلقائيا، متجر المستقبل في شركة مترو العملاقة لتجارة التجزئة يغص بالابتكارات. في فرع الشركة في منطقة راينسبيرغ أصبح متجر المستقبل منذ عام 2004 حقيقة واقعة.
* www.metro.de
*
حماية النباتات: مادة فطرية طبيعية كمثال كيميائي على مواد حماية النباتات من الفطريات. لم يكن أحد يتخيل هذا الأمر حتى قبل ثلاث سنوات. إلا أن المادة الحافظة للنباتات "F500" من شركة "باسف" (BASF) لا يمكنها فقط وقاية النباتات من الفطر الخبيث وحسب، ولكنها أيضا تزيد مناعة النباتات.

*  www.basf.de*
خليط معدني: بفضل الخليط المعدني الجديد من السيسيليوم والألمنيوم يمكن لأكبر منظار (تلسكوب) في العالم من العمل بشكل ممتاز. فريق عمل مشترك من الباحثين الألمان في معهد ماكس بلانك ومؤسسة فراونهوفر طور هذا الاختراع الذي يمكن المنظار الموجود في ولاية أريزونا الأمريكية من الحفاظ على جودة الرؤية رغم تقلبات الطقس والحركة وذلك من دون الحاجة لأية تعديلات.
* www.fraunhofer.de*

التلفزيون الرقمي "DVB-T": ملايين الناس عبر العالم يستقبلون اليوم برامج التلفزيون بشكل رقمي. ويعود الفضل في ذلك إلى حلم أولريش رايمر في إيجاد نظام عالمي موحد للتلفزيون الرقمي (ديجيتال). رايمر البروفسور في جامعة براونشفايغ التقنية بدأ في عام 1993 بتطوير مشروعه الذي حقق نجاحا باهرا.
* www.tu-bs.de
*
الأتمتة: عملية تفريغ السفن في مرفأ هامبورغ تبدو أشبه بفوضى مجموعة هائلة من النمل. في عام 2003 قامت شركة "مرفأ ومستودعات هامبورغ" بتطوير برنامج كومبيوتر للتحكم بتفريغ وتحميل السفن اعتمادا على نظام يعتمد تقليد المبدأ البيولوجي الطبيعي (لمجموعة النمل). ومنذ ذلك الحين يتم تحميل وتفريغ السفن في أكبر مرفأ بحري ألماني بشكل أسرع وأكثر كفاءة من السابق. وصار يمكن نقل الحاوية (كونتينر) من الرصيف إلى المستودع بنصف الوقت الذي كانت تستغرقه العملية في السابق.
* www.hhla.de
*
كاميرا صوتية: باستخدام مزيج بين كاميرا رقمية وكاميرا فيديو وميكروفون دقيق وحساس تحاول جمعية دعم تطبيقات برمجة الكومبيوتر محاربة مصادر الضجيج. الصورة التي يتم التقاطها لمحرك، تحتوي على مؤشر للصوت يظهر اللون الأحمر لدى ارتفاع الصوت، والأزرق لدى انخفاضه.
* www.gfai.de
*
خدع سينمائية: منتجات شركة برامج الكومبيوتر "مينتال إماجس" تشكل مادة أساسية لتسعين في المائة من الشركات المنتجة للأفلام في هوليوود. ولولا خدع الضوء والظل السينمائية التي تبتكرها شركة إنتاج الخدع السينمائية في مدينة برلين لما كان بالإمكان إنتاج أفلام سينمائية عالمية مثل "ماتريكس". وحتى أبطال "حرب النجوم" يدينون لفناني مدينة برلين بالكثير من نجاحاتهم.
* :t9:www.mentalimages.com​


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2008)

يثبت


----------



## جيلان (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



			هو اسم أول حذاء رياضي قادر على التفكير. من خلال شرائح إلكترونية دقيقة يستطيع هذا الحذاء التأقلم مع مختلف الشروط أثناء الجري. حيث يقوم حساس ومغناطيس بتحسس طبيعة ومواصفات الأرض وقومان بشكل مستمر وبمرونة عالية بتعديل قوة الضغط لتصبح في حدها الأمثل. النتيجة: راحة في الجري، لا يوفرها أي حذاء آخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايون هو ده الى هينفع مع الشوارع المصرية :mus13:
لما يوصلنا بعد عمرا طويل يعنى
شكرا كليم متى على الابتكارات الروعة دى
مواضيعك كلها تحفة بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يثبت



*مشكور قلم حر على 
التثبيت 
والتشجيع
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

رائع و مزهل

يستحق التثبيت

الف شكر على الموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> ايون هو ده الى هينفع مع الشوارع المصرية :mus13:
> لما يوصلنا بعد عمرا طويل يعنى
> ...



*شكرا" جيلان على 
مرورك الكريم 
ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> رائع و مزهل
> 
> يستحق التثبيت
> 
> الف شكر على الموضوع​




*شكراااااااااااااااا" على التعليق
الجميل اختي فراشة مسيحية
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2008)

فى غاييييييييييييه الروعه 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا ياكليم متى  
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فى غاييييييييييييه الروعه
> مرسىىىىىىىى جدا ياكليم متى
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا"kokoman

على مرورك المعبر 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2008)

* مووووضوع هايل يا كليم ويستحق التثبيت فعلاً ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك.​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مرور سريع على بعض الاختراعات في المانيا.*



Dona Nabil قال:


> * مووووضوع هايل يا كليم ويستحق التثبيت فعلاً ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك.​*



*شكرررررررررررررررررررررااااا"Dona Nabil
على مرورك الكريم وتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا ( كليم ) .


----------

